# HELP! My 5d Mk3 doesn't make cappuccinos!



## se7en (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude, just get the D800, 'K? :


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 30, 2012)

It doesn't even shine my shoes. I don't own shoes that need shining, but still! What did I pay for? ;D


----------



## cpsico (Mar 30, 2012)

I knew I should have switched to Nikon !


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

well I dont like capuccinos so unless a firmware update comes out enabling Lattes then I'm going to change to
Nikon as I hear they can do lattes and mochas 

nice thread BTW


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd send it back for a replacement while you can. My 5DIII makes the best coffee I've ever had -- though, to be fair, I _did_ have to enable grind expansion, high-flavor-range, and auto roast optimization. But, once I did all that, I found I can brew in Av mode all day with only the occasional spill or splatter!

Cheers,

b&


----------



## se7en (Mar 30, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I'd send it back for a replacement while you can. My 5DIII makes the best coffee I've ever had -- though, to be fair, I _did_ have to enable grind expansion, high-flavor-range, and auto roast optimization. But, once I did all that, I found I can brew in Av mode all day with only the occasional spill or splatter!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> b&



Now i'm really frustrated...especially after Rockwell said it only brewed decaf!!!


----------



## UpbeatCynic (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is full of win. 8)


----------



## ctmike (Mar 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dude, just get the D800, 'K? :


The D800E is for espresso, obviously.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 30, 2012)

We all know it's all about Nikon's finer grinds...


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 30, 2012)

se7en said:


> Now i'm really frustrated...especially after Rockwell said it only brewed decaf!!!



And the doesn't even taste any better than the 5DII's decaf! Why does Chuck Westfall hate coffee drinkers? :'(


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> se7en said:
> 
> 
> > Now i'm really frustrated...especially after Rockwell said it only brewed decaf!!!
> ...



Dont even get me started on the lack of support for tea drinkers...


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 30, 2012)

My EOSpresso 3 roasts, grinds, percolates, and pours into my Tripod-mount mug.
You mean the 5D mk 3 doesn't???

I'm going back to film...


----------



## sach100 (Mar 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > se7en said:
> ...


you mean Long Island Iced Tea? 
I'm sure i'll enjoy my coffee/tea starting today.. hell yeh!!


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 30, 2012)

Emmmm...mine does. I cancelled my B&H pre-order and bought mine from my local store here in Milano! Doppio, per favore! ;D


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 30, 2012)

While I do not have the cappuccino issue, I am having some terrible banding issues when I raise the shadows 6 stops in post. Canon needs to get on their dynamic range quick, as purposefully underexposing shots and raising the shadows in post is the only way for a camera to capture an actual image of the four bat-winged demons that fly above my head at night. My wife absolutely refuses to believe that this is happening because she goes cross-eyed trying to see through the noisy banding.

Also, in video mode I do not believe the built-in microphone is sensitive enough in low frequencies to hear these creatures' horrible taunts. (Mostly they're making fun of my duvet cover.)


----------



## AG (Mar 30, 2012)

Funniest thread in a long time ;D


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 30, 2012)

se7en said:


> Now i'm really frustrated...especially after Rockwell said it only brewed decaf!!!



Well, that was his latest review. If you look at his previous one he said it brewed both.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 30, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> se7en said:
> 
> 
> > Now i'm really frustrated...especially after Rockwell said it only brewed decaf!!!
> ...



Yeah, but he also said that his Lecia M9 brewed coffee, when in fact all it does is print out instructions on how to brew coffee, the user still has to brew the coffee themselves.
Sometimes I wonder if Ken knows anything about brewing coffee at all.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 30, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > se7en said:
> ...



Just ask any professional barista, and they'll tell you his stuff is over-brewed.


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 30, 2012)

Can we please stop fighting over coffee and discuss whether or not the 7d2 will finally be able to help me with my flying demon issue or if I will have to use all of my L lenses as projectiles to chuck at the demons as I photograph them with a new Nikon. Seriously, I don't have 4 years to wait while these things flap their wings into my ceiling fan.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

with all the new in camera jpg processing such as lens correction, HDR etc, I cant seem to find the option to paste in an oversized moon into the shot. anyone know which menu option this is in?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > se7en said:
> ...



My 1D4 has the UK only optional interface for the embedded Windows wifi controlled teamaker


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> with all the new in camera jpg processing such as lens correction, HDR etc, I cant seem to find the option to paste in an oversized moon into the shot. anyone know which menu option this is in?



lol!!! Best one yet! You win the Internet!


----------



## Orion (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine does!. . . . otherwise I would've stuck with film grade espresso/cappuccino makers!


Japan Loves Italy!






P.S> please excuse crude design. . . . little notice


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

Orion said:


> Mine does!. . . . otherwise I would've stuck with film grade espresso/cappuccino makers!
> 
> 
> Japan Loves Italy!
> ...



LOL i see you went cheap and didn't get the L series filters though...


----------



## se7en (Mar 30, 2012)

Orion said:


> Mine does!. . . . otherwise I would've stuck with film grade espresso/cappuccino makers!
> 
> 
> Japan Loves Italy!
> ...



That's it. Mine's going back.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Mar 30, 2012)

the battery looks very fluid! 

and how about hot chocolates??? for those taking pics in very cold weather!


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you have to micro focus the spout?


----------



## zim (Mar 30, 2012)

Clearly Photoshopped the one in Africa has the frothy spout thing on the other side and the red Canon logo just doesn't look like its the right shade of Canon red


----------



## EOBeav (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm waiting for the 5DmkIV to come out in 2015 with a burr grinder. I don't think they're going to include it as a firmware update before then.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 31, 2012)

Orion said:


> Mine does!. . . . otherwise I would've stuck with film grade espresso/cappuccino makers!
> 
> 
> Japan Loves Italy!
> ...



I heard that the D4Java will have a bigger pot and a high resolution touch screen timer display with Angry Birds. You can also expect the two L series glass in the picture will cost a fortune, and an 82mm rim?! The cups don't even have stabilization for the price mark up! Don't even get me started on the delays.... Natural disasters are no excuse for me to not have my coffee.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't even drink coffee, but I would totally buy that coffee maker, just because it's a Canon!!!! :-*


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 9, 2012)

stilscream said:


> I don't even drink coffee, but I would totally buy that coffee maker, just because it's a Canon!!!! :-*



Don't forget the 24-105 and 70-200mm lens cups ;D


----------

